# NSW Balmoral Beach 24th Feb



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm planning to go for a fish at Balmoral Beach tomorrow morning even though it appears the fishing action has somewhat quieten down.
Will be launching from the end of the beach between the pool and the navy base at around 5:45am.
Should be a fun morning to be out and about.


----------



## THUNDERBIRD2 (Sep 26, 2006)

Tug

I will hopefully be out there around the same time - I will probably go for a slow troll up to Middle Head and then an even slower troll back - weather depending.

I have an orange Prowler elite - give me a "hoy" if you see me out there ( I won't have my glasses so am lucky to see beyond the end of my nose)

all the best
David


----------

